# Wartime 41 HUFFMAN REPLICA-Parts Anyone ?



## 41OLDSTEED (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey All ! I'm Just Looking for a Few Parts for a 41 HUFFMAN I am building into a WWII Replica Bike...Need a Torpedo Headlight and Correct Seat for Now...Any Other PCs you may Have...LMK...Thanks...


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (May 14, 2012)

Still Need a Good Seat...Persons-Troxel...LMK if anyone has 1...Thanks...


----------

